# Woodpecker



## Catminer (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi;

 Just a couple pictures of my Woodpecker project, built from a set of Shelly castings that I bought last Jan. at Cabin fever.
 It is running now with the Gov. working correctly. I have yet to finish the battery box and am waiting on an S&S buzz coil ignition. I have been running it on a "T" buzz coil and 6v battery.
 Will post a video when ignition is installed, this will be my first purchased ignition system.

Peter


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Peter,
I worked many hours trying to get the one I built to run correctly, with no luck I might add. Could you pm me with the size of springs you used for the governor weights and the control lever? I have since delivered the engine to Ministeam. They said they would take over and try to fine tune it. Any help would certainly be appreciated.
George


----------



## Catminer (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi George;

 I have to leave for work soon, I will send my detailed PM tommorrow when I get up


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 10, 2011)

Excellent work as usual Peter!!!
Love the look of the tank mount,
looks much better than what the
plans called for!

Can't wait to come over and see 
it running!!

Andrew


----------



## CMS (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks great, hope to tackle one of those one day. A bud of mine build one a short time back and best I can remember the governor posted a challange for him too. I bought a 1/4 scale Galloway kit from Richard last year while on vacation in PA. Well his wife and son handled most of the visit, but Richard was still in good spirits. Plan to start on the Galloway after I finish the Economy I'm working on.


----------



## metalmad (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Peter
That is a really great looking Engine!
Pete


----------



## danstir (Oct 11, 2011)

Really nice engine. Looking forward to the video.


----------



## mh121 (Oct 11, 2011)

Lovely job, hope you get it running good.

MartinH


----------



## Catminer (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi;

 Since spring is apparently here I thought I would try a video of my woodpecker project running.
Not professional quality I'm afraid.

Peter


----------



## CMS (Mar 22, 2012)

Great running engine, has some nice coast time. Been told by more than one person that the governors on those engines, scale and full sized, can be a demon. Great Job, and thanks for sharing.

Craig


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 22, 2012)

Not only looks great but runs great too!! Thanks for posting the video Peter.

Bill


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 22, 2012)

I think it sounded better running in my basement!!! :big:
Looks "cute" if you know what i mean!!! ;D

Awesome runner just like all your other engines, Peter!!!

Now about the Fairbanks.... ;D

Andrew


----------



## Catminer (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi;
Thanks everyone for the kind comments, I am happy with how it runs now
but it took awhile to get there.
Andrew, I am heading back out right now to continue on the Fairbanks. 

Peter


----------

